# Heston 880-5



## Lazy~L (Dec 22, 2016)

Recently purchased a Heston 880-5 at an auction for a great price. Tractor is solid starts and runs well and works hard while blowing cold air! Only problem I can't find anywhere to check hydraulic or the tranny fluids?? I have the original book for Tractor and have looked where it says it is but cannot locate any dipsticks to check fluids? Any help would be appreciated !


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sightglass?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Or check plug? What exactly does the book say?


----------



## Lazy~L (Dec 22, 2016)

Book just shows arrow pointing to a location?? Have looked all around the location and don't see anything to resemble a sight glass or dipstick ?


----------

